# Help - new Baby Gaggia doesn't work/Philipps



## lizaje (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a new Baby Gaggia which Philipps sent me because they lost my Gaggia which I sent in for repair. I can't get the new machine to work and have had no luck getting in touch with Philipps as they say they have passed the responsibility to saeco service who never answer the phone or reply to my emails.

Basically no water comes out of the shower head. i think it might be caked up with something, as when water first came out of the frother attachment it was very white and gloopy. I can't get the shower head off, I tried with a screwdriver but it is very stuck. When I press the button to make the coffee it makes a lot of noise and there is some steam coming out the side of the machine, but nothing, not a drop, comes through hte shower head.

Let me know if you have any tips. Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, when you press the coffee button do you hear a clicking noise, this is your solenoid valve activating, if you do hear the click and can get water and steam through your steam arm then you have a blockage in your solenoid and it will need servicing/replacing. regards mark (http://www.gagia-service.weebly.com)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds like there may have been cleaning product left in the machine.

I'd be inclined to box it up and make a call for a 'new' machine right away


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

On the service front I contacted Saeco by e-mail to see if they do warranty repairs and they referred me to Philips. Seems like warranty service is all wobbly in the UK at the moment. I am not following it any further at the moment as I am in the money back loop, had no reply from the merchant so now I have targetted the credit card company.

Barry


----------



## lizaje (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes it's a bit of a nightmare. I would send it back to Philipps but every time I call them they say they will get back to me and guess what... I do have a postal address, I will write to them and see if that gets me anywhere.


----------

